# Prayers for my Dad



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

If you could find it your hearts today to say a prayer for my dad I would really appreciate it. He had a stroke Friday night and has been admitted to the hospital for the next few days. He is still a very young man and while he is doing fine right now I feel the need to ask for prayers as I am so worried.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Erin! How scary!!! If they got him to the hospital quickly and it wasn't a really bad stroke, I'm sure he'll recover. I will say a prayer for him. 

Strokes really scare me. How's your mom holding up?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh Erin, I'll will say prayers for him. I'm so sorry you are all going thru this.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Erin, thanks for sharing your need & we will cover you dad in prayer. I have survived several small strokes & one large one---I am living proof that God is gracious! Sending hugs. Do let us know how things are going for all of you!
:wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Erin, 

Sending prayers and positive thoughts for your family and your Dad. Please let us know how he's doing.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Sending thoughts and prayers.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Erin - I'm so sorry! Prayers that his recovery will be speedy and complete!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you all so much! You kindness means so much to me. I am hoping to travel there later this week to help my stepmom and little brother and will hear more today as tests are completed.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Erin, your father and you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Erin, I'm so sorry that your dad and your family are going through something so scary. I will be praying for a speedy recovery for him!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Such sad news. I am so sorry and will certainly keep your dad and other family members in my thoughts today. It's good that he seems to be doing okay right now, I hope he remains well. Take care.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Queso and I are sending good vibes to you and your dad. Hope he's home soon and doing well and healthy. :heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Erin - I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad's stroke. I'm sending prayers for complete recovery. I know there are some great drugs out to help prevent others. I'll be thinking of you all today.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Erin, prayers sent your way for sure. :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

rayerrayers on there way to your Dad to have a complete recovery..


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that Erin, 

It is so hard. My Dad actually had a stroke and fell into my arms at the top of the stairs, really scary. He is fine now though, but has had several strokes since then, but he is 90 now. 

Your Dad and your family will be in my prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you all so much. I just know these prayers and those of my non "virtual" friends are helping my Dad. He is doing well today. They are having trouble controlling his blood pressure so he is still in critical care. But....I got to talk to him today and he is in good spirits and while he couldn't talk long and had very slurred speech it was so nice to hear his voice and hear him be able to talk about his treatment.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh hon sorry to hear about your dad. Sending prayers for a complete recovery.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending your dear Dad lots of prayers and healing thoughts!

And to you Erin, lots of hugs!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh Erin, I am so sorry. Your dad and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Erin, prayers are on the way, with angels watching over him....


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> If you could find it your hearts today to say a prayer for my dad I would really appreciate it. He had a stroke Friday night and has been admitted to the hospital for the next few days. He is still a very young man and while he is doing fine right now I feel the need to ask for prayers as I am so worried.


PRAYERS for your Dad. God does answer prayers. I have a sister fighting breast cancer that has spread, she is positive and says God will heal her. So far she is doing great. Pray Pray Pray.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Erin ... I am sorry to hear that your dad had a stroke. Please know that he (and, you) will continue to be in my prayers. I pray that he gets better and better as each day passes.

Hugs for you, Erin.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Erin I have been away all dat just got home a hour or so ago, I am so sorry

Heavenly Father, I come to you with a greatful heart, it's so wonderful to beable to talk with you, Lord my friend Erin's dad needs your touch, be with him, hold him close to your heart, Lord I ask for a total healing of this stroke, bring strength to his body in the name of Jesus. Give Erin and her family peace and rest, In Jesus precious name I pray. Amen


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Prayers and good thoughts are sent (hugs)


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Erin, glad you could talk w/your dad on the phone! Praying he will get out of ICU soon & for you as you travel down/up this week to help your family. Please send an up-date when you catch your breath & do take care of yourself!
:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Erin, I'm very sorry to read about your dad! That's so sad!

Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers the long way from me to you! Hope he'll recover very soon! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am just now seeing this Erin, prayers have been said for your Father. Did he get to have the shot that stops a stroke, within an hour I think of having one? My Father once had a really bad stroke that paralyzed him on one side and I could not understand him at all. I just knew he would be like that for the rest of his life. This was before the shot. He regained his movements and his speech and I was so relieved. He did not have any more problems until much later in life and he died of a heart attack. I would watch him in physical therapy and I could tell he was so determined. Please keep us informed about your Father.....So sorry it happened on Mother's Day.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your father Erin, will be praying for him.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying for ur dad erin , n hoping he has a speedy recovery , hugs !


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry...prayers for your father and your family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Erin - checking back to see if there's any word on your dad. I hope he's improving and I think it will help him just seeing you later this week. Is he far away?


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Still praying Erin for you Dad. I hope there is great improvement.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

looking for updates , hoping hes doing better.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Erin -- I'm just seeing this. Sending lots and lots of prayers for your father. Hugs to you. Hang in there, God will answer our prayers.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Erin are you ok?! I'm so sorry to read this. Gosh please please please know I"m praying for your Dad! He is down south right? Stay strong and know I'm thinking of you. XOXOXOXO


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Erin I'm worried, I have been checking in for a update. Please know we all love you and are praying for your dad and you and your family


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending prayers for your dad and your family.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh Erin, I just came across your post and I was so sad to hear about your dad. I hope he recovers soon! Please keep us updated. We will be praying for him!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry to keep you all waiting. Its been a very busy few days. My dad was released from the hospital on Monday and while he is not 100% recovered they felt he was ok enough to go home. He isn't allowed to go back to work for a little bit and my brother is going down this weekend to spend some time with him. My schedule just won't allow me to go down there in the next two weeks which angers me but there's now much I can do about it.

Please keep him in his thoughts because he is still not out of the "danger zone" as his doctors put it because he needs to make some life changes that will take time and during that time another stroke or a heart attack could come on. Hopefully I can get down there soon!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Erin I totally understand how you are feeling right now. It's is very frustrating when you work for yourself and you still can't take time when you really need to. I know things will work out and you'll be able to see your dad soon.

It does sound really promising that he was released so quickly. And while I know there is still some risk there, which frightens us all, I'm thinking they really stressed it so your dad would really take it seriously. These types of lifestyle changes are very difficult and someone could easily decide the risk isn't worth it. So I'm sure his Drs are really stressing the risk factor.

You and your dad are in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

He is in our prayers!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm so glad to see your Dad is being released although I know you are nervous about that since he is not 100%. It's good that your brother can be with him. I know how hard it is for you to not get there. Continued prayers Erin. Stay strong my friend.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh Erin I totally understand how you are feeling right now. It's is very frustrating when you work for yourself and you still can't take time when you really need to. I know things will work out and you'll be able to see your dad soon.
> 
> It does sound really promising that he was released so quickly. And while I know there is still some risk there, which frightens us all, I'm thinking they really stressed it so your dad would really take it seriously. These types of lifestyle changes are very difficult and someone could easily decide the risk isn't worth it. So I'm sure his Drs are really stressing the risk factor.
> 
> You and your dad are in my prayers. :grouphug:


:goodpost: So true, Crystal. Unfortunately, sometimes horrible wake up calls like this are the only thing that will make people lead a healthier lifestyle. I think it's great that they released your dad. He must be so much happier and I think he'll do a lot better out of the hospital. Is he getting any kind of therapy out patient -- like speech therapy? 
I know you just wish you were down there with him, but since he's been released at least I hope there's some peace of mind for you. I'm sure they have him on drugs to try to prevent strokes and heart attacks and I really do think this was enough of a scare to get him to change whatever might be risking his well being. Glad your brother is going and I'm sending prayers to your dad and you. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Erin, thanks for the up-date. You have been on my heart.:yes:
Yes, in some cases life-style changes can make a difference, but in others not so. In my own case a birth-defect caused my right major vertebral artery to become completely occluded & there just is not much that can change that. Of course there are drugs to thin the blood which help & there is cognitive & physical therapy---which is a God-send. IF he can keep from having another stroke for a year he stands a great chance of living a long life. :thumbsup: 
Do you know if it is an occlusion or if there was a bleed into the brain---that makes a big difference also in how it is treated. My dad had a hemorrhage so the opposite problem of mine. We can all pray rayer:that he will be willing to see what is best for him---and pursue it for the sake of his loved ones!
Sending you big hugs---hang in there!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Everyone. I don't know what type of stroke my dad had - all I know is that it was very mild and that there is no visiable permanent damage to his brain (YEAH!). He is on a few different medications but he is a great self-advocate and I know he will carefully monitor what they do with his medications to ensure they are working for him. I talked with Dad for about 15 minutes yesterday (this is as long as he can talk without slurry speech) and he was able to share all the things he is doing. 

I can't begin to express how proud of him I am.  He is taking all the advice of his doctors and following it 100% including exercise and diet changes. He also quite smoking (a big thing for him - he has quite before but he has been smoking since my parents divorced in 1993!). I am so proud of him and when he tells me that he is doing it because "my kids need me" it really shows how much he loves us.

Dad is also coming to visit next week. His doctor says that he is ok to drive up here (he has his own house here 20 minutes from me) and encouraged him to come and get out of the city. I can't tell you how excited I am to know he's coming!

I really thank you for all your prayers and words of encouragement - you are all such GREAT friends!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Erin I praise God for how well you dad is doing, I'm so glad he's coming there to see you. Things happen so fast, we need to enjoy everyday we have with our loved ones. hugs to you


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Great news Erin! I'm so glad your father is doing well and on the mend, and that you will get to spend some time with him. Hugs!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Erin - i'm so happy that your dad is doing well enough to visit you. :chili::chili: How terrific that the docs feel he's that well and that you can see him with your own two eyes. :aktion033: I know you must be so relieved. And how great that he's turning around things in his life for his kids... especially the smoking. That's so important and will make such a difference. You must be so proud of him and as I said, sometimes people need a wake up call. Sounds like he's answering the call. Keep us posted.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So happy to read your Dad is well enough to visit you. I bet you both feel better already!! My prayers are with you both. You're so lucky Erin to have your Dad. Celebrate!!!
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's wonderful news Erin! you must be relieved that you'll be able to see him for yourself too. Seeing him up and about will make all the difference.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Erin - I was wondering how your dad's doing? Hope he's recuperating well. :grouphug:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that your Dad seems to be doing better..and I hope that will continue.

A few years ago one of my coworkers had a stroke..it was evident for a couple of years afterward...one side of the face was a bit different and his speech was slurred as well...but now 7 years later, it's very difficult to even tell it ever even happened. Hopefully your Dad will regain everything back again too. xoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Erin, I'm catching up ... and read thru and so gald to see your Dad is improving . Will be keeping him in my prayers for full recovery!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you so much ladies! I actually spent the weekend with my dad and he is doing great! I do think that, in time, he will make a full recovery and will be a lot healthier because of this incident. Your thoughts and prayers were very appreciated.


----------

